# Mind your Yotas...



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

While journeying around on our nation’s beleaguered metrorail system i listened in on a couple who had their 2004 Tundra/Tacoma?? vandalized in a station’s pretty well-trafficked parking lot- within eyeshot of a crosswalk and a busy intersection..wifey climbs back into the truck upon return and was startled to hear the engine fire up like a top-fueled funny car...after some frantic callings to hubby and a tow to the dealer in Tyson’s Corner she learned that her catalytic converter had been surgically excised from her exhaust system…more troubling was that the dealer mechanics informed her that almost half a dozen Toyota Sequoias had been similarly relieved of their converters in the last month…seems that the manufacture of the component incorporates platinum into its design and thus makes it a very pricey and sought-after part…her bill from the dealer is hard upon $2000.00 for a replacement…might be time to emblazon your bumper with one of those Smith&Wesson admonitions and maybe scatter around a few empty shell casings for full effect.


----------

